
How to Survive Solitary Confinement - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/32/space/how-to-survive-solitary-confinement
======
jinushaun
The solution sounds pretty obvious to me. I never understood the "trauma"
associated with solitary confinement with enough space to stretch out and walk
around. Maybe I'm too much of an introvert with an over-active imagination… I
think most people in solitary confinement handle it poorly because they spend
all their time thinking about solitary confinement.

